# living without cadbury



## ctinvt2010 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Has anyone ever had to move and could not take their bunny? I moved in with my boyfriend from living with my dad October 2012 and couldn't take him with me because the apartment complex doesn't allow caged animals even though i take him out in his playpen most of the day. I visit him when ever possible as i left him with my dad since he had bonded with my step-mothers bunny spot who i also take care of whenever i am there, and my they live just across town. so i am luck i still get to see him!!! i am going over this week probably on thursday or friday as i have college class on wednesday. i cant wait to take him outside on the grass for one last time before winter hits. living in Vermont its a little chilly this time of year and i dont want him to get sick so i think when i go over if its nice him and spot will get to go outside. if its not i will take some grass into them. i really cant wait to see him. he is so well behaved and lovey. OH he is now almost 4 and has sired 2 litters of kits. and 2 of the total of 7 kits has looked just like him. my cousin had the first one that looks like him and named her Midnight. i will have to try and find pictures and transfer them from my old computer to my new one as i dont have any on the new computer. Have a happy and blessed day with your bunny.

~Ct


----------



## Azerane (Sep 18, 2013)

It's sad that you've had to move without cadbury, but hopefully you and your boyfriend are able to move into a place where they do allow animals to be kept  At least you do still get to visit and you didn't have to give him up entirely, as he's still with your family.


----------



## rew (Oct 6, 2013)

That's so sad! Just an idea, but maybe try converting an ikea cupboard into a nice hutch for your bunny? Technically that isn't a cage, he'll just happen to live in furniture! There're some pretty good ikea hacks out there that teach you how to do it (I was going to do something like that for my bunny so did a bit of research about it. Didnt end up doing it coz I'm not very confident in my handyman skills)

Anyway this way whenever there's an inspection of some sort you could close off the hutch and leave your bunny and his litter box and a couple of nibbles in a room. Wah-lah! 

In any case I hope you get to live with him again! 

&#10084;


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd be totally bummed out--are you certain there is no way you can have a bunny with you?


----------



## BabyMiyo (Oct 6, 2013)

My bunny is living with me illegally... my apartment building is no-pets, but I couldn't possibly give her up! So we live in secret, which isn't so hard since bunnies do not bark or meow, bet I have to take extra care not to let her leave any stains, bite marks, or other traces that a bunny ever lived here.


----------



## rew (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol that's what I'm doing! I wouldn't call it illegal...more bending the rules somewhat. I mean lokki isn't a pet, he's my baby. Just coz he's furry and I didn't give birth to him doesn't matter does it? We shouldn't discriminate &#128523; 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patiences and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------

